# I love you but I am leaving



## [email protected] (May 3, 2011)

That's what she said

I know in my heart it is the right thing to do, we would just kill each other and hurt our kids. So I just feel sad. Don't know what to do. But I do know I need to stay in control, stay away and not become emotional or clingy or begging for her to stay. 

Lord give me strength.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You'll be all right. 

The end of a relationship is always very difficult. It sounds like you have the right attitude: you know staying together isn't the answer yet it still hurts.

Like you said, stay in control. Be the best person you can be right now for your kids. Lead by example.

You will prevail.


----------

